# 4 Radiatoren ein Kreislauf  u.a. 2 mal Corsair H110i GT



## LastManStanding (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage die ich mir selbst nicht beantworten kann..
Und zwar ich habe hier 2 Radiatoren von der Corsair H110i GT liegen ohne Lüfter ohne CPU-aufsatz.

Jetzt hatte ich einen Geistesblitz und zwar mein Gehäuse bietet ausreichend platz für 2 x 280mm, 1x 240mm und 1x (bis) 140mm Radiatoren.
Die Teuersten liegen hier ja schon.
Kaufe ich jetzt noch 2 andere dazu, einen großen Ausgleisbehälter und 2 Pumpen und mache einen Kreislauf daraus,
wie würde sich diese absolut unverhältnismäßige Kühlleistung auf die CPU temperatur auswirken und würde meine idee überhaupt Realistisch in die tat umgesetzt werden können.
Denn dann täte ich es ins Auge fassen.
Unter Raumtemperatur gehts natürlich nicht aber vlt nahe dran auch bei last
An allen stellen wo die Radiatoren mit Lüfter´n hin kämen sind jetzt auch schon endsprechend Dimensionierte Lüfter das heißt es Kommt nur das Pumpengeräusch dazu.

Zur info ich habe noch nie zuvor etwas mit Wasserkühlungen zu tun gehabt. Also seit nicht zu hart zu mir. Die frage ist nämlich wirklich ernst gemeint!

gruß
lonemaster


----------



## bschicht86 (4. Dezember 2015)

Kühlst du damit nur die CPU? Dann ist es unverhältnismäßig, so wie ich 2 MoRa (je 360x360), 2 Pumpen und 2 AGB für nur einen FX8350 und 2x 7970 habe 

Theoretisch sollten die beiden vorhandenen Radiatoren samt einer Pumpe völlig auseichen, wenn nur die CPU dran hängt. Ein übergroßer AGB würde nur das Wasser zu Beginn länger kühl halten. Vergessen darfst du halt nicht, dass du kaum unter Raumtemperatur kühlen werden kannst.
Eine 2.te Pumpe lohnt nur, wenn du im System irgendwelche Engpässe hast, die viel Durchfluss fresen.

Am meisten Kühlleistung bringen würde eher eine optimale Wärme-Verbindung CPU-Kern zu Wasser, sprich strömugsoptimierte Kanäle, beste WLP alias Flüssigmetall. Köpfen wird nichts bringen, der FX-Chip ist im Gegensatz zu aktuellen Intel verlötet.


----------



## the_leon (4. Dezember 2015)

Am besten du guckst mal, was die Radis für anschlüsse/Schlauchdurchmesser haben, dann kan man dir weiterhelfen. die 2 radis sollten reichen, dann brauchst du noch kühler, pumpe und agb


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Dezember 2015)

Ja reichen würden die beiden schon.
Aber würde die Kühlleistung gesteigert werden wenn noch weitere  Radiatoren mit im System sind?

Nein nur die CPU. 
Die Zotac-Grafikkarten  verlieren ja ihre Garantie bei Kühler Wechsel. Eigens nach Aussage von Zotac.
Da ich mir überlege ne GTX 980TI zu kaufen würde ich gerne die Garatie dieser hier nich versemmeln.
Eine 2 Pumpe hatte ich gedacht weil wenn sich sehr viel Radiatoren im System(5 in meiner Vorstellung) befinden erhöht sich ja auch der nötige Pumpendruck.
Unter die Raumtermperatur gehts natürlich mit reiner luftkühlung nicht. das schrieb ich ja 
Oder meintest du das die beiden Corsair zusammen schon Richtung Raumtemps. gingen für die cpu allein?

gruß


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2015)

Ich würd mir die Frage stellen ob nicht ein dicker Kupfer-Radiator die bessere Wahl wäre, statt zwei dünne aus Alu.
Mit dem Korrosionsschutz solltest du bei den billigen Radiatoren auf keinen Fall sparen.


----------



## the_leon (6. Dezember 2015)

Wenn du ne 980ti aufst, dann halt ne EVGA, dann hast du auch noch die garantie, beim Kühlerwechsel...
Oder ne Zotac Arctic Storm


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Dezember 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd mir die Frage stellen ob nicht ein dicker Kupfer-Radiator die bessere Wahl wäre, statt zwei dünne aus Alu.
> Mit dem Korrosionsschutz solltest du bei den billigen Radiatoren auf keinen Fall sparen.




Die beiden die "Dünnen" habe ich aber Gratis hier liegen ich muss jetzt nicht die geilste Kühleistung haben dies giebt
Sagen wir einfach.. Mac Gyver und das A-Team sind meine Kindheitsserien. ich "bastel" halt gern.


@ the leon
Also bei Zotac sagte man mir das bei Kühlertausch, bei einem ihrer Modelle die Garantie erlischt. 
Ich werde warscheinlich Die iChillx3 ultra oder die MSI Gaming G6 nehmen


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Dezember 2015)

doppel post..


----------



## the_leon (6. Dezember 2015)

Bei MSI und anderen erlischt auch die Garantie, der einzige wo sie bleibt ist EVGA


----------



## Abductee (6. Dezember 2015)

So lange der Defekt nicht auf den Kühlerumbau zurückzuführen ist, erlischt auch nicht bei MSI die Garantie.
Wenn du beim Umbau den Die abbrichst, bekommst du von EVGA auch keine neue Karte.


----------



## Watertouch (6. Dezember 2015)

5 Radiatoren nur für die CPU? Ich finde da solltest du die Graka einbinden. Ganz ehrlich, wenn du dich nicht dumm anstellst und du den Referenzkühler wieder dranschraubst werden die das nicht nachweisen können.


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Dezember 2015)

Oh ich hatte 5 geschrieben mein Fehler. Ich meinte 4 Radiatoren.
Die 970 aber nicht.. wenn die 980ti mal sehen. Ich denke mal ich sammel mal die die Teile und werde meine CPU erfreuen. Und dann mal sehen was die AMD-CPU für anröchige Werte anzeigt


----------

